# BEST Leather Conditioner?



## Vidalita

hi girls,
what do you think is the best leather conditioner?
i have a bag with leather that's dried out a bit and i want to revive it. any help would be appreciated


----------



## Spielberg1

i used this on my Abaco Blummy -- which i think was totally dehydrated  -- and i loved it.  

the only thing is, it made the leather on my bag DARKER (which looks better) but i dont know if it would do that to every bag?

http://www.davidmorgan.com/index.php?cPath=7_11_197&osCsid=25258446a3a5378c56629624f2e36c04


----------



## Spielberg1

PS.  i feel like a lot of people on the boards talk about products from WILSONS LEATHER


----------



## Vidalita

Spielberg1 said:


> i used this on my Abaco Blummy -- which i think was totally dehydrated  -- and i loved it.
> 
> the only thing is, it made the leather on my bag DARKER (which looks better) but i dont know if it would do that to every bag?
> 
> http://www.davidmorgan.com/index.php?cPath=7_11_197&osCsid=25258446a3a5378c56629624f2e36c04



thank you! 

the bag i need to treat is black, so i don't think darkening will be an issue at all


----------



## moi et mes sacs

I am never sure what to do. Do you condition your bags from new or wait until they need it? And does anybody use that waterproofing spray before use? I never do and if it rains I end up carrying my beloved in a plastic bag...


----------



## leatherpro

Leather does not need 'conditioning' per se.  It should be kept clean and then protected with water based products that will inhibit dirt and oils from penetrating the leather (these are what do the damage to leather).  Moisture will keep the leather in good condition and it is important not to use any oils or waxes on your leather as these may sit on the surface (depending on the type of finish) and attract more dirt and oils.
Conditioners are generally at best harmless or at worst something that could damage the finish on the leather.

Protect your leather from new with a good water based leather protector and then clean little and often with a water based foam cleaner or maintenance prodcut and your leather will remain clean and in good condition for a long time.  A protector will also inhibit dye transfer from clothing and will make ink and stains easier to clean off.
Hope this helps


----------



## greenpixie

I have had _great_ results with Apple Leather Care conditioner.   I use Wilson's TLC protector spray as well.


----------



## Spielberg1

according to davidmorgan.com

http://www.davidmorgan.com/leathercare.html?cPath=7_11_197&

Care of Fine Leather
Fine leather deserves good care. The appropriate treatment of a leather item depends upon its condition, or the degree of deterioration when treatment is started.

Leather deteriorates largely by four means:

Oxidation is most readily seen in very old dry leather, with surface cracking and flaking, and over-all weakness. Oxidation will eventually turn leather to dust. It is inhibited by a thorough impregnation with an inert dressing which coats the fibres. Leather items should not be sealed in a display case and forgotten - they must be kept full of dressing.

Chemical damage can be through the effect of ultraviolet light, ozone, acid from sulphurous and nitrous pollutants in the air, or through chemical action following treatment with tallow or neatsfoot oil compounds. Both oxidation and chemical damage occur faster at higher temperatures. Leather should be stored away from heat, and not needlessly exposed to sunlight.

Internal chafing or breaking of fibres occurs when dry leather is flexed. A lubricant is essential to allow the fibres to slide one against the other. Dry leather should not be flexed prior to thorough lubrication.

Abrasion can be external, from rubbing on the outside, or internal from dirt particles ground into the leather.

Pecard Leather Dressing
We recommend Pecard Leather Dressing for care of your fine leather goods. Pecard Leather Dressing, quietly manufactured in Wisconsin since 1902, is the unrecognized jewel among the many leather dressings on the market. It is based on a petroleum lubricant similar to vaseline, with additions of selected waxes including beeswax. It is a dressing which penetrates the leather, allows the fibres to bend and move without chafing and breaking, coats the fibres to inhibit oxidation, and helps maintain a desirable level of moisture in the leather. It is chemically neutral, carrying neither salts nor harsh solvents, and does not decompose to form damaging chemicals. With low volatility it is long lasting. It is an economical dressing - there are no volatile carrier agents such as water or kerosene to dilute the lubricant. Pecard Leather Dressing is the dressing used by the knowledgeable collectors of leather items and museum conservators. We offer Pecard Leather Dressing in five convenient sizes: 6 oz. tub, 16 oz. tub, 32 oz. tub and case lots of 6-32 oz. tubs.

The majority of leather dressings are based on tallow or neatsfoot oil. Tallow, even kidney fat, contains salts which build up with repeated dressing and attack the leather fibres. Neatsfoot oil compounds, long recognized for damage to sewing, also weaken and blacken the leather. Both these animal fats provide a culture for the growth of bacteria and fungus, and turn rancid, resulting in further attack on the leather. The more liquid formulations also evaporate quickly, leaving the leather dry and open to rapid deterioration by oxidation and mechanical break down.

Leather Care
The following guide may be used to determine the best regime for conditioning and preserving leather items.

New unused leather, still flexible with oils put in by the tannery. A light coating of Pecard Leather Dressing every six months will maintain the lubrication. The exceptions are boots and shoes, and other items subject to repeated wetting and drying. These should be dried (without heat) when wet, and then given a good coat of dressing. Boots which are dirty should first be washed. Boots and all leather used in hot dusty conditions should be dressed more frequently.

Greased used leather which has been kept greased with tallow or neatsfoot oil, or has developed a white deposit on the surface indicative of tallow dressing, but which shows no surface cracking or noticeable weakness. This leather should first be well washed with warm (not hot) water and soap, with gentle brushing and repeated rinsing in clear water. Washing will remove salts, tallow, neatsfoot oil compounds, and products of decomposition. The leather should then be dried slowly, without heat. When dry a heavy coating of Pecard Leather Dressing should be applied, and allowed to soak in over several days. A second or third coating may be necessary to ensure the leather is saturated. The excess can then be removed and the surface buffed with a soft cloth. Subsequent maintenance should be a light coating of dressing every six months except as noted above for boots or other items subject to repeated wetting or hot dusty conditions.

Dry used leather which has been let dry out over only a short period where deterioration by oxidation is negligible. This leather may be treated as greased used leather but care must be taken not to flex the leather before it has become soft with the soapy wash water.

Old leather which has become very dry, or where deterioration of surface or strength is evident and where conservation for display is the prime consideration. This should not be subjected to the stresses of washing. One or more liberal coatings of Pecard Leather Dressing should be applied and allowed to penetrate with minimum flexing of the leather until the leather is saturated. Excess dressing can then be gently removed, and, if the surface is not a problem, the leather can be very gently buffed with a soft cloth. Maintenance thereafter should be storage away from sunlight, heat, and dirt, and a light coating of dressing every six months to renew any losses from evaporation on the surface. The dressing will not restore strength to deteriorated leather. It will inhibit further deterioration and enhance appearance.

Rawhide should be treated as leather. Rawhide absorbs much less lubricant than leather, but has the same requirements of protection and lubrication.

Allow Pecard Dressing ample time to soak in -- there are no thinners, solvents, or water to hurry penetration. Several days or a week may be required for full penetration into thick or dense leathers.

A full discussion of the conservation of antique military leather items, much of which applies to other leather artifacts, may be found in: Antique Leather and its Care, by Stephen Dorsey - the Gun Report, Volume 35 No. 10 March 1990. P.O. Box 38, Aledo, IL 61231.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

I need to llook into it. You are all saying lots of products but I think we must have different things in the UK. If anyone knows of any good ones on UK market please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Longchamp

I use Pecard for my boots and http://www.lovinmybags.com/  for my handbags--swear by it!!!


----------



## leatherpro

There are some good ones in the UK.


----------



## Kathy K

I'm surprised no one has mentioned LovinMyBags (www.lovinmybags.com).  I think their stuff is AMAZING.  Also, you didn't mention what kind of bag you have, but I've used Lubriderm (yes, the hand lotion) on a couple of my Balenciagas, and thought it worked great.  With the search function down it's a bit hard to find, but there have been several threads in the Balenciaga Forum about Lubriderm.  You might want to check the FAQs.


----------



## sndc99

I use my Coach


----------



## Vidalita

moi et mes sacs said:


> I am never sure what to do. Do you condition your bags from new or wait until they need it? And does anybody use that waterproofing spray before use? I never do and if it rains I end up carrying my beloved in a plastic bag...


well, i use vectra spray on pretty much everything when i first get it (not just bags but shoes, rtw or pretty much anything fabric or leather) to protect it from water/grease/oil etc and keep the fabric nice and supple, but the leather on this particular bag is in need of some tlc--i want to give it some shine and more suppleness.

i was thinking about getting the ultimate moisturizer and daily shine enhance from lovin' my bags: http://lovinmybags.com/shop3.html


----------



## Spielberg1

Longchamp said:


> I use Pecard for my boots and http://www.lovinmybags.com/  for my handbags--swear by it!!!



thanks!  i'll check it out!



PS. can you use LOVINMYBAGS on a dior gaucho do you think?


----------



## MissV

I used the Apple Conditioner and Guard on my LV's and colored Guccissima.
Its pretty good. Cheap TOO!!


----------



## kings_20

I use mink oil in the tub, on dark leather and it leaves it soft and supple.  It also waterproofs them too.  I get mine from a shoe store.  Great stuff!!  A little goes a long way.


----------



## Vixy

I prefer Apple leather care conditioner for sprucing up the leather and Vectra spray for waterproofing and keep from spotting.
I actually heard about Vectra from a Chanel SA, she recommends using it on lambskin.


----------



## xi_captain

Apple or Cadillac


----------



## heather123

moi et mes sacs said:


> I need to llook into it. You are all saying lots of products but I think we must have different things in the UK. If anyone knows of any good ones on UK market please let me know. Thanks


 
I live in Ireland and have never heard of most of the products mentioned here. I use Woly products. They make a leather protector and a Wax and Shine spray. But from what I'm reading here, I shouldn't be using the latter!


----------



## brucelee

leatherpro said:


> Leather does not need 'conditioning' per se.  It should be kept clean and then protected with water based products that will inhibit dirt and oils from penetrating the leather (these are what do the damage to leather).  Moisture will keep the leather in good condition and it is important not to use any oils or waxes on your leather as these may sit on the surface (depending on the type of finish) and attract more dirt and oils.
> Conditioners are generally at best harmless or at worst something that could damage the finish on the leather.
> 
> Protect your leather from new with a good water based leather protector and then clean little and often with a water based foam cleaner or maintenance prodcut and your leather will remain clean and in good condition for a long time.  A protector will also inhibit dye transfer from clothing and will make ink and stains easier to clean off.
> Hope this helps


Hello pro,

Can you recommend me a brand name for a conditioner and cleanser for my leather purse? and please also the instructions i am new in this matter...

thans a lot..
bl


----------



## deelish

brucelee said:


> Hello pro,
> 
> Can you recommend me a brand name for a conditioner and cleanser for my leather purse? and please also the instructions i am new in this matter...
> 
> thans a lot..
> bl



Hi LeatherPro, yes...what is a good water-based leather conditioner/ water protector?

Have had my Tivoli GM for 2 months now. I hope it's not too late to protect.


----------



## sandysandiego

Lovinmybags products are great for pre-treating and conditioning. If you go to the website you can see the recommendations for particular brands.

For protection against water Kiwi Camp Dry Heavy Duty Water Repellent is the best!  Check this thread for Matt's tests on a variety of the products discussed in this thread!  Thank you Matt! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/ignes/the-waterproof-tests-362389.html


----------



## fashion_mom1

I also use Appl leather conditioner.


----------



## kniday

I have a white leather purse that I love! It is dried out I believe lots of little cracks that reminds me of a spiderweb almost. I don't know where to start to revive this bag. Please help


----------



## purseprincess32

I use Wilson's protector spray & wipes & Wilson's conditioner on my RM & Treesje bags. Usually I put a small amount to test on an area of the bag which is less noticeable to see if it bleeds alot or changes in color before applying to the entire bag. And it depends on the type of leather in terms of what brands you use on the bag.


----------



## gkgreen49

I LOVE using Brahmin's Leather Protector!!

http://www.brahmin.com/accessories?category=19

It is fairly priced and lasts forever! And it's wonderful to use on all types of leather!


----------



## BagLuver

I like the Apple products. LMB is good too, but it has a strong scent.


----------



## NagaJolokia

BagLuver said:


> I like the Apple products. LMB is good too, but it has a strong scent.



I like the way it (LMB) smells though, lol, and when combined with leather, I love the scent.


----------



## Aprilmay

heather123 said:


> I live in Ireland and have never heard of most of the products mentioned here. I use Woly products. They make a leather protector and a Wax and Shine spray. But from what I'm reading here, I shouldn't be using the latter!


Loving my bags has a UK version of thier site this is the link
http://www.pursespa.com/

I got the cleaner and a protector for my Miu Miu coffer as I wanted to protect the lambskin from water and oil- so far so good.
Just to add they don't carry all the US stock -I did not order from US as the shipping was


----------



## Carolfay

Bick 4 Leather Conditioner by Bickmore is what I've been using, especially on my vintage skin bags.  I think it keeps them well hydrated.


----------



## Nicola_Six

Carolfay said:


> Bick 4 Leather Conditioner by Bickmore is what I've been using, especially on my vintage skin bags.  I think it keeps them well hydrated.



I use that too. It doesn't darken light leathers - it says that on the bottle, and I believe it because I used it successfully on a bronze metallic Gucci python. I  panicked a little at first when it looked matte. But after I let the lotion dry, buffed it, and then let it rest, the next day it looked perfect - the shine was back and it was moisturized.

I also used it on my Celine Classic Box, and then took my bag out for a whirl in falling snow. Not a mark on it! And it looks the same, but it feels more supple.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Kathy K said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned LovinMyBags (www.lovinmybags.com).  I think their stuff is AMAZING.  Also, you didn't mention what kind of bag you have, but I've used Lubriderm (yes, the hand lotion) on a couple of my Balenciagas, and thought it worked great.  With the search function down it's a bit hard to find, but there have been several threads in the Balenciaga Forum about Lubriderm.  You might want to check the FAQs.



First off, thank you to whoever bumped this topic. Even though it's super old, it's still very informative. I purchased a Balenciaga off of RDC and have yet to receive it (that is... if the  echeck will clear... :angry, and I've been searching a lot on the Bal forum on what product works best for the Cornflower leather. I requested a sample of LeatherCPR off their site but I won't receive it for awhile (4-6 weeks, yay). And I've been looking at LMB's site and spotted their (pricey) Bal leather kit too. I plan on buying a few of those products sometime next month or so.

And Kathy, I do recall the Lubriderm in the BEFORE AND AFTER Balenciaga restoration thread. I was surprised this lotion worked on Bal leather. I have to get some when my bag arrives... hopefully by next Monday. I hate you Paypal!!

I'm scared, nervous but also excited to try it out the Box bag. I just hope I won't screw up. I'm horrible at using Apple and buffing it the right way, that I had to use it every other day or week for months in order to see results...  But since Bal's leather is usually more delicate than say, Coach and RM, I'll probably do some hard researching here before I bite the bullet. I'm going to cry if I ruin my Bal!! And I cant afford to send her off to LMB either. Her prices are insane.


----------



## dreamlet

Carolfay said:


> Bick 4 Leather Conditioner by Bickmore is what I've been using, especially on my vintage skin bags.  I think it keeps them well hydrated.




I love Bick 4. I use it on my boots as well as my bags. It doesn't darken leathers, works beautifully on exotics (keeping them supple and hydrated) and seems to leave the leather slightly water resistant.


----------



## NagaJolokia

I have both Apple and Lovin' My Bags leather conditioners, and I can't tell which one works better.


----------



## redskater

please don't use lubriderm on your bal bags.  it will rot the leather.  only use something designed for leather!  i've seen and felt leather treated with lubriderm and it was awful!


----------



## Aprilmay

redskater said:


> please don't use lubriderm on your bal bags. it will rot the leather. only use something designed for leather! i've seen and felt leather treated with lubriderm and it was awful!


 ITA with you,ladies if you are spending big money on bags I think its worth spending a few more to maintain them I posted a link for LMB for the UK so anyone in Europe its cheaper to order from them than the USA. my reasoning is if I spent 2500 on two bags from NAP whats 40 to spend on a cleanser and protector it saves you more in the long run.
Please please don't use lubriderm


----------



## baglover90

My chloe paddington started to fade at the sides and my mom suggested some vasaline to rub into the leather....and its been like a miracal worker!! hope this helps.


----------



## indiaink

^ didn't that darken the leather, though?


----------



## baglover90

^^^^ Yes, it makes it darker!! But my chloe is an olive green (that looks black/brown depending on lighting), so I suppose the vasaline trick only works on DARK bags. Thanks for pointing that out!!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

I use:
Apple products ( conditioner and spray protectant) for routine maintenance 
Blackrocks Leather N Rich for serious conditioning and rehab projects.

You want to avoid waxes and chemicals so the leather can breathe.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

baglover90 said:


> ^^^^ Yes, it makes it darker!! But my chloe is an olive green (that looks black/brown depending on lighting), so I suppose the vasaline trick only works on DARK bags. Thanks for pointing that out!!


 
Vaseline is actually petroleum jelly. a byproduct of the petroleum industry. I would not recommend it, plus it stays greasy.


----------



## baglover90

^^^Actually the grease goes away but your right, I don't think I should do that to any other bags. Sorry if I mislead anyone....:cry:


----------



## LeatherDoc

the term conditioner is no longer needed for modern leathers, as they are no longer finished with solvent based products.  A waterbase finish only requires the addition of moisture!  Leather is dead, all this nonsense about feeding it is total rubbish.  All you need to do is hydrate it and protect it from staining.

A good waterbased cleaning with take care of the hydration and a stainguard will do the rest.  For new bags you can use an all in one maintenance product if you prefer.


----------



## LatestObsession

LeatherDoc said:


> the term conditioner is no longer needed for modern leathers, as they are no longer finished with solvent based products.  A waterbase finish only requires the addition of moisture!  Leather is dead, all this nonsense about feeding it is total rubbish.  All you need to do is hydrate it and protect it from staining.
> 
> A good waterbased cleaning with take care of the hydration and a stainguard will do the rest.  For new bags you can use an all in one maintenance product if you prefer.



Leatherdoc, what do you suggest to protect a new white leather bag? TIA


----------



## chanelsurfer66

is there a time you should condition your leather regularly? like every year?


----------



## Dopey1030

leather honey 
http://leatherhoney.com/


----------



## Love Of My Life

I clean my bags before I put them away for the season... take my bags to

Hermes for a conditioning (spa treatment) & the others use meltonia to keep

the leather hydrated...


----------



## cvlshopaholic

I swear by Meltonian..the delicate and the all purpose creams..they work wonders.


----------



## kstolarchuk

If you don't want to do online shipping or want something a bit cheaper, Michael Kors does  both a "rain and stain" repellant and a leather cleaner and conditioner. I think they're $9 or $10 ea CAD and did the job just fine!


----------



## rainrowan

cvlshopaholic said:


> I swear by Meltonian..the delicate and the all purpose creams..they work wonders.



I want to make sure this is the same result others get -- I have a challenge sometimes with my Meltonian. I use the neutral polish cream in the stubby little jar, and the polish always seems to dry faster than I can work on the polish. I mean, it just hardens into a wax. I am never quite sure if I'm polishing it right or if it takes a long time to polish the wax to a sheen?


----------



## cvlshopaholic

rainrowan said:


> I want to make sure this is the same result others get -- I have a challenge sometimes with my Meltonian. I use the neutral polish cream in the stubby little jar, and the polish always seems to dry faster than I can work on the polish. I mean, it just hardens into a wax. I am never quite sure if I'm polishing it right or if it takes a long time to polish the wax to a sheen?



Hm, I'm not sure actually. I mostly use the delicate cream in the jar which is what I think you're talking about but I've never had issues with it hardening. I just dip a soft cloth in and then work it into the leather. The last time I used it, my sister's white leather bag had a pretty messy blue water color transfer. I buffed a good amount of the cream into the stain without much result.  I thought we were out of luck but I let it sit overnight and the next morning the stain was completely gone and the leather was pebbled again without any of the water damage.

If you feel like yours is a strange consistency maybe try the all purpose cleaner in the small bottle. It's got a more watery consistency but works just as well for me.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Dopey1030 said:


> leather honey
> http://leatherhoney.com/


It is quite ironic that I was coming to post about my fabulous leather moisturizer in some thread, and this is the first thread that showed up on the homepage under Care and Maintenance.

LEATHER HONEY IS AMAZING like Dopey says!


----------



## lilx8n6el

What do you guys usually use to clean and protect your Chanel bags?  I've got multiple products in my cart on Amazon - Apple care, Leather Honey, Vectra.  Lol!  Help!


----------



## rainrowan

cvlshopaholic said:


> If you feel like yours is a strange consistency maybe try the all purpose cleaner in the small bottle. It's got a more watery consistency but works just as well for me.




Thanks for the tip, I think I may look into the all purpose cleaner instead. I can't explain why, I've tried two jars of the other polish, and it comes out of the jar fine it seems, but becomes a solid state as soon as I put it on a section. Takes quite a lot of elbow grease to polish! Maybe I am putting it on too large a surface area... I do it like 4-5 inches at a time.


----------



## Belle de Jour

lilx8n6el said:


> What do you guys usually use to clean and protect your Chanel bags?  I've got multiple products in my cart on Amazon - Apple care, Leather Honey, Vectra.  Lol!  Help!



http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/lambskin-how-do-i-clean-it-care-for-181403.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/best-leather-conditioner-protectant-on-chanel-bags-94201.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-care-for-your-chanel-bag-10224.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/m...er-conditoner-red-lambskin-colour-740034.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/white-bags-care-197988.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/caring-for-chanel-satin-256679.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...-leather-care-leather-conditioner-300266.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/caring-for-distress-leather-please-share-445797.html

... and there are many more if you search the Chanel subforum


----------



## kawaiisan

Hello, I was actually advised in in gucci to simply use a good quality fatty moisturizer ( such as a hand cream) to apply to leather products and this always worked for me!


----------



## kawaiisan

I just apply it whenever my shoes or bags start looking a bit dull and this instantly makes them look new!


----------



## lilx8n6el

Thanks!  I saw some of those and was just overwhelmed with the options.  


Belle de Jour said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/lambskin-how-do-i-clean-it-care-for-181403.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/best-leather-conditioner-protectant-on-chanel-bags-94201.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/how-do-you-care-for-your-chanel-bag-10224.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/m...er-conditoner-red-lambskin-colour-740034.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/white-bags-care-197988.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/caring-for-chanel-satin-256679.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...-leather-care-leather-conditioner-300266.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/caring-for-distress-leather-please-share-445797.html
> 
> ... and there are many more if you search the Chanel subforum


----------



## Cayla29S

kstolarchuk said:


> If you don't want to do online shipping or want something a bit cheaper, Michael Kors does  both a "rain and stain" repellant and a leather cleaner and conditioner. I think they're $9 or $10 ea CAD and did the job just fine!



i have a couple Badgley Mischka bags and they need to be polished. The leather used to be a little shinier but now it looks so dull. Do you think this would work?


----------



## dancininmanolos

I just bought the all purpose meltonian leather cleaner for my bags  Some of my black chanel and prada bags seem a little dull after some time (like the black is no longer that black anymore) so i hope this product works to bring back shine. Can anyone tell me if the Meltonian All purpose cleaner leaves a nice sheen? Thanks in advance


----------



## dancininmanolos

I heard about Vaseline. Heard that it adds shine to the bags. But when i googled i saw its mainly for patent leather. Does anyone know if this could add shine to soft leather handbags?


----------



## MzGuillen

Hello ladies, I'm new to the forum, but I just bought an RM mini 5 zip and it is white/cream. The back of the purse is getting dye transfer from my jeans so from reading other posts I cleaned it with a baby wipe and have also used a Mr clean magic eraser. It cleans up well but it is drying. What should I use to try and avoid the dye transfer in the first place and then what should I use to condition it?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Elliespurse

MzGuillen said:


> Hello ladies, I'm new to the forum, but I just bought an RM mini 5 zip and it is white/cream. The back of the purse is getting dye transfer from my jeans so from reading other posts I cleaned it with a baby wipe and have also used a Mr clean magic eraser. It cleans up well but it is drying. What should I use to try and avoid the dye transfer in the first place and then what should I use to condition it?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Hello, you could also ask in the RM thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/rebecca-minkoff-reference-library/caring-for-your-rm-bag-277279.html

Hope you gets answers here too.


----------



## LeatherDoc

dancininmanolos said:


> I heard about Vaseline. Heard that it adds shine to the bags. But when i googled i saw its mainly for patent leather. Does anyone know if this could add shine to soft leather handbags?


 
Absolutely not! Vaseline will destroy the delicate finish on handbag leather.


----------



## LeatherDoc

currently tanning methods mean that it is no longer necessary to "condition" your leather anymore.  All that you need to do is to hydrate and protect it from stains!  Unless you live in the sahara you will only need to use a hydration product every 3-4 months, but you can get such good all-in-one products now that will add a stain guard to your bag as well.  Depending on the colour and leather type you can get away with giving them a light coat every 3-4 weeks.


----------



## sjustan

Hi All,
New to the forum and glad to be here.
I have been using  Saddle Soap for years on all my leather.  Works Great~


----------



## LeatherDoc

sjustan said:


> Hi All,
> New to the forum and glad to be here.
> I have been using Saddle Soap for years on all my leather. Works Great~


 
Saddle soap is the single worst thing you can use on high end delicate leather.  YEars ago you could get away with it, when leathers were vegetable tanned and required oils to keep the leather supple.  Todays leathers are chromium tanned and only require water content to keep them supple.

Saddle soap will destroy your bag, but you need to use what you feel works for you.


----------



## LatestObsession

LeatherDoc said:


> currently tanning methods mean that it is no longer necessary to "condition" your leather anymore.  All that you need to do is to hydrate and protect it from stains!  Unless you live in the sahara you will only need to use a hydration product every 3-4 months, but you can get such good all-in-one products now that will add a stain guard to your bag as well.  Depending on the colour and leather type you can get away with giving them a light coat every 3-4 weeks.



Hi Leatherdoc. What is a good all in one product available in the US? Also do you know if Apple Guarde conditioner & Rain & Stain are good? Do you need to use the conditioner on a new bag? TIA


----------



## lilapot

Hi, i have both apple leather care/conditioner and apple garde rain and stain repellent. I recommend both as ive been using them for years and theyve kept my bags looking great and fresh. I dont use the apple cleaner as ive always been very careful (and paranoid) about my bags and ive always thought cleaners a very strong and might ruin the leather in some way  If its a new bag, i always use it first before treating it. Theres something about a new, fresh from the box and untreated bag that excites me! Anyway, after one use or two, then i treat it with the conditioner and repellent. Xx


----------



## LeatherDoc

LatestObsession said:


> Hi Leatherdoc. What is a good all in one product available in the US? Also do you know if Apple Guarde conditioner & Rain & Stain are good? Do you need to use the conditioner on a new bag? TIA


 
I dont know Apple products but their spray appears to be a straight forward flurocarbon in a pressurized can.  If that is the case then they are nothing special.  You do not need to use a conditioner with oils or waxes.  A waterbased all-in-one product will work fine.

I would suggest either LMB or THBS, both do great all in one products.


----------



## LatestObsession

LeatherDoc said:


> I dont know Apple products but their spray appears to be a straight forward flurocarbon in a pressurized can.  If that is the case then they are nothing special.  You do not need to use a conditioner with oils or waxes.  A waterbased all-in-one product will work fine.
> 
> I would suggest either LMB or THBS, both do great all in one products.



I will look for THBS. I read negative things on PF about some LMB products damaging bags. I read a lot of good stuff about Apple products but I trust you LeatherDoc you know a lot about leather. I hope they have THBS here in the US.

I have already purchased the Apple products, Coach, Nikwax & Wilson's but haven't used any because I always find someone saying not to use them. Actually I didn't read anything negative on here about Wilson's or Nikwax, which I decided against because you have to wet the leather to use it.


----------



## LatestObsession

LeatherDoc said:


> I dont know Apple products but their spray appears to be a straight forward flurocarbon in a pressurized can.  If that is the case then they are nothing special.  You do not need to use a conditioner with oils or waxes.  A waterbased all-in-one product will work fine.
> 
> I would suggest either LMB or THBS, both do great all in one products.



I just want to add to my previous response that I have a Coach purse that appears unfinished like it would get stained from water. It's in British Tan from the originals line.


----------



## horsecrazy

LatestObsession said:


> I will look for THBS. I read negative things on PF about some LMB products damaging bags. I read a lot of good stuff about Apple products but I trust you LeatherDoc you know a lot about leather. I hope they have THBS here in the US.
> 
> I have already purchased the Apple products, Coach, Nikwax & Wilson's but haven't used any because I always find someone saying not to use them. Actually I didn't read anything negative on here about Wilson's or Nikwax, which I decided against because you have to wet the leather to use it.



Hi,  I have had great results with Cadillac Boot and Shoe Care.  Says it cleans, polishes, protects. conditions.  For all colors of leather, vinyl, reptile and other exotic skins.  Says it's wax free.  I love what it does for my old dry purses--and removes stains!


----------



## MissTofuGal

Has anyone had any experience with conditioning a MJ Stam? I have had the classic black leather one for -it's been 6 years now!- and it's in need of some TLC indeed. Since the stam is not as structured as other bags, e.g. some channels, it seems like the conditioning process will be a bit more difficult. I am currently looking into buying Leather Honey or Meltonian, but I'm open to any other suggestions!


----------



## LatestObsession

horsecrazy said:


> Hi,  I have had great results with Cadillac Boot and Shoe Care.  Says it cleans, polishes, protects. conditions.  For all colors of leather, vinyl, reptile and other exotic skins.  Says it's wax free.  I love what it does for my old dry purses--and removes stains!



Thanks, I will look for it


----------



## Coteyito

I've heard Wilson products makes wonders for protection against dirt and water, although I haven't use it. When one of my leather bags get scratched, I use Coach leather moisturizer, is great, they look like new.


----------



## dancininmanolos

LeatherDoc said:


> Absolutely not! Vaseline will destroy the delicate finish on handbag leather.



Thanks for your reply!  Will go get myself a tub of vesaline later


----------



## dancininmanolos

Hi girlies, i have a mix of different bags from different labels mainly chanel, prada and miumiu - I am currently using the Meltonian all purpose cleaner/conditioner and apple guard spray to maintain and care for my bags. Works pretty good, However i heard alot about the Apple cleaner and conditioner, Just wondering if the apple cleaner works better and more effective than meltonian? Thanks :kiss:


----------



## Rarity

LeatherDoc said:


> I dont know Apple products but their spray appears to be a straight forward flurocarbon in a pressurized can.  If that is the case then they are nothing special.  You do not need to use a conditioner with oils or waxes.  A waterbased all-in-one product will work fine.
> 
> I would suggest either LMB or THBS, both do great all in one products.



LMB? THBS? Could you please translate for us newbies?


----------



## modeling4LV

honestly, I've cleaned all of my bags with the Michael Kors leather conditioner and rain repellent combo solutions! I love them, and their smell! hehe


----------



## modeling4LV

I also think that many luxury brands make leather cleaners, Maybe not Lv, but vachetta is not "happy" if it gets wet!


----------



## Bunny Muffins

Hands down the leather conditioner they sell at Nordstroms. It works on all types of leathers, most importantly it will not strip the color off of your colored leather bags.


----------



## Bella51

What's the best protector for chanel boots


----------



## myloveforbags7

I use Waproo Zorbel LEATHER CONDITIONER (A superior leather conditioner with a rich blend of natural waxes and lanolin), but I'm in Aus..


----------



## Shelby33

I am using right now Meguiar's. It has UV protection as well. Before that I was using Lexol, I like them both.


----------



## sophia83

Does anyone have any ideas on how to get rid of fingernail scratches on calf leather (specifically, the Valentino Lock Bag!)? Getting rid of them completely might be out of the question, but is there a way to 'buff' them out to make them a bit less obvious?


----------



## Tatze

I am obsessed by leather care products and really tried a lot during the last years !!!
I get the very best result with this leather balm based on natural bee wax: https://www.bense-eicke.de/de/leder...lederpflege/b-e-bienenwachs-leder-balsam.html
Before using this on my bags, I clean them with a bit of baby oil or with Collonil Leather Cream: https://www.collonil.com/de/1909-leather-cream.html
Then I put on the B&E Leather Balsam. You don´t need much, it is of great smooth consistence and has a nice smell. After half an hour you can use your bag again, no film, no white marks. The leather is sooo smooth again and protected against rain and dirt.
I really love the product ! They now have a new line called B&E Brilliant, but I haven´t tried so far .....


----------



## Shawna O

Tatze said:


> I am obsessed by leather care products and really tried a lot during the last years !!!
> I get the very best result with this leather balm based on natural bee wax: https://www.bense-eicke.de/de/leder...lederpflege/b-e-bienenwachs-leder-balsam.html
> Before using this on my bags, I clean them with a bit of baby oil or with Collonil Leather Cream: https://www.collonil.com/de/1909-leather-cream.html
> Then I put on the B&E Leather Balsam. You don´t need much, it is of great smooth consistence and has a nice smell. After half an hour you can use your bag again, no film, no white marks. The leather is sooo smooth again and protected against rain and dirt.
> I really love the product ! They now have a new line called B&E Brilliant, but I haven´t tried so far .....


I'm also into leather care products!  Different ones for different types of leather. I made my own beeswax balm with added coconut oil and some essential oil.  So far it has done a good job.


----------



## Shelby33

sophia83 said:


> Does anyone have any ideas on how to get rid of fingernail scratches on calf leather (specifically, the Valentino Lock Bag!)? Getting rid of them completely might be out of the question, but is there a way to 'buff' them out to make them a bit less obvious?


You can try rubbing the mark with your finger, sometimes that works?


----------



## febbyfebbyfee

Hi, 
Reading all of this, makes me confused which leather conditioner should i buy. Which one better?
- cadillac leather care 
- apple brand
- chamberlain
- coach
- lexol

Or any other?


----------



## Annaisha

There is not really one product that shines above all, they can all get the job done equally. Some people might swear by some products, but in the end they all do the same thing. Just look for a reputable name with good reviews, and ALWAYS test the product first on on invisible test patch, like on the inside of the flap of your bag. I have heard horror stories about products that completely ruined their bags. I use the Apple line, works fine so far on everything I own and it's inexpensive.


----------



## febbyfebbyfee

I have tried chamberlain, coach, collonil, apple, so far i think apple is the best. I am ordering cadillac now and wsnt to see whether it is better than apple


----------



## Rebecca Lee

febbyfebbyfee said:


> I have tried chamberlain, coach, collonil, apple, so far i think apple is the best. I am ordering cadillac now and wsnt to see whether it is better than apple


Any results yet?


----------



## Gabs007

Rebecca Lee said:


> Any results yet?



Lobbs London used to have a fabulous conditioner, this thread reminded me that I am almost out of it. They sell handmade shoes and their care products were just the bomb, not cheap but worked fabulous


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

I use Bickmore 4 on my bags and boots. It does not darken the leather and works great!


----------



## Oliver11

brian said:


> hi girls,
> what do you think is the best leather conditioner?
> i have a bag with leather that's dried out a bit and i want to revive it. any help would be appreciated



There is no such thing as the best conditioner. Similar to a moisturizer that you use on your face, because people have different skin types, what works best for one person, would be unsuitable for someone else.

Every type of leather is different, you would not want to use an absorbent wax on a saffiano for instance, or any type of  heavily coated leather for that matter.

Let me know which leather you are trying to condition or protect, and I can suggest something that we would use.


----------



## jules 8

Oliver11 said:


> There is no such thing as the best conditioner. Similar to a moisturizer that you use on your face, because people have different skin types, what works best for one person, would be unsuitable for someone else.
> 
> Every type of leather is different, you would not want to use an absorbent wax on a saffiano for instance, or any type of  heavily coated leather for that matter.
> 
> Let me know which leather you are trying to condition or protect, and I can suggest something that we would use.


Oliver11, what would you recommend for pebbled leather ? Thank you in advance


----------



## Oliver11

jules 8 said:


> Oliver11, what would you recommend for pebbled leather ? Thank you in advance



If it is the stiff and hard coated leather I am thinking of (surface should feel similar to saffiano to touch), then hardly anything would work as a nourishment to be honest. This type of leather is in most cases water proof/resistant thus nothing really penetrates the surface. You can add a spray coating on top to protect it but no absorbent conditioning should be needed!


----------



## Vicki ribal

I clean all my leather bags and shoes with an ugg cleaner and conditioner. It’s designed to clean sheep skin. I use it on my furla, my ostrich hide pink wallet it really cleans well. I also love Wilson’s leather lotion.


----------



## Mislux

Hands down for us at our shop we use only LuxDR for all our handbags and it make them look amazing and protects them form UV discoloration. They have some cool tutorials on YouTube as well...

They Make the LuxDR Monogram Rx Cream for Louis Vuitton 
https://www.amazon.com/LuxDR-Monogram-Designer-Luxury-Handbags/dp/B07KSW437S

and for Chanel we use the LuxDR Caviar Cream.
https://www.amazon.com/LuxDR-Caviar-Luxury-Handbags-Saffiano/dp/B07PRNG5ZR

You can get it at Amazon or at LuxDR.


----------



## Lilybarb

Mislux said:


> Hands down for us at our shop we use only LuxDR for all our handbags and it make them look amazing and protects them form UV discoloration. They have some cool tutorials on YouTube as well...
> 
> They Make the LuxDR Monogram Rx Cream for Louis Vuitton
> https://www.amazon.com/LuxDR-Monogram-Designer-Luxury-Handbags/dp/B07KSW437S
> 
> and for Chanel we use the LuxDR Caviar Cream.
> https://www.amazon.com/LuxDR-Caviar-Luxury-Handbags-Saffiano/dp/B07PRNG5ZR
> 
> You can get it at Amazon or at LuxDR.


Only 2 reviews on the 1st one & zero on the 2nd product. ??


----------



## hhholder

Oliver11 said:


> There is no such thing as the best conditioner. Similar to a moisturizer that you use on your face, because people have different skin types, what works best for one person, would be unsuitable for someone else.
> 
> Every type of leather is different, you would not want to use an absorbent wax on a saffiano for instance, or any type of  heavily coated leather for that matter.
> 
> Let me know which leather you are trying to condition or protect, and I can suggest something that we would use.



Hi,

I’m looking for a leather conditioner for my LV Epi Buci Bag, any suggestions?


----------



## Mislux

Lilybarb said:


> Only 2 reviews on the 1st one & zero on the 2nd product. ??


I guess they sell more on their site than Amazon, but I’ll vouch for their products. We use them in-house. 

Cheers!


----------



## Tatze

Good morning  I have an emergency problem and hope you can help me : my Lipgloss emptied into my bag and I have very ugly grease stains on the pocket lining of my Tory Burch bag now ; - ((( can somebody maybe help me with a solution?
Thanks very much in advance...


----------



## muchstuff

Tatze said:


> Good morning  I have an emergency problem and hope you can help me : my Lipgloss emptied into my bag and I have very ugly grease stains on the pocket lining of my Tory Burch bag now ; - ((( can somebody maybe help me with a solution?
> Thanks very much in advance...


Check out this website, they're in Canada but you should be able to find the products elsewhere as most of them are from Europe. They have products like terre de sommieres and leather stain remover by Hussard that may interest you.
https://www.valentinogaremi.ca/collections/leather-service-repair


----------



## Frivole88

I use Saphir. it's a French brand and does a great job for my bags.


----------



## Mislux

Here is the brand we have been using at our shop for ALL our Louis Vuitton Collection. It’s LuxDR Monogram Rx and it’s Made in the USA.



You can use it on any canvas Monogram Bag. From Goyard, Moynat, Fauré Le Page, LV, Gucci and much more.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

For untreated  leather that is really dry like my vintage LV bags with vachetta I like using a bee wax balm (from a German brand called B+E ). It really moisturizes the leather. I massage it in with a cotton cloth and let it rest over night. I guess any bee wax balm no matter the brand would do the same job.


----------



## antschulina

Lexol Ph is the best. You can get a duo with a leather cleanser and a leather conditioner.


----------



## Shelby33

I like Maguires and Griots-both contain sunscreen to help with fading.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Have any of you used Bickmore- Bick 4?


----------



## muchstuff

TangerineKandy said:


> Have any of you used Bickmore- Bick 4?


I'm curious as well, I've heard good things about it but have never tried it.


----------



## Purseloco

I just ordered another jar of Brahmin leather conditioner.  It's really great at getting stains out of leather.


----------



## muchstuff

Purseloco said:


> I just ordered another jar of Brahmin leather conditioner.  It's really great at getting stains out of leather.


What type of stains so far?


----------



## Purseloco

muchstuff said:


> What type of stains so far?


I used this conditioner to remove watermarks, scratches from vachetta, as well as color transfer stains. I like this conditioner because it is a gel and not water-based, so it doesn't wet the leather or change the color of the leather.


----------



## muchstuff

Purseloco said:


> I used this conditioner to remove watermarks, scratches from vachetta, as well as color transfer stains. I like this conditioner because it is a gel and not water-based, so it doesn't wet the leather or change the color of the leather.


Good to know thanks!


----------



## TangerineKandy

muchstuff said:


> I'm curious as well, I've heard good things about it but have never tried it.


I've ordered  bottle to give it a try.


----------



## TangerineKandy

@muchstuff my Bick 4 arrived today! I've already used it on all my leather bags. Coach and LV. The leather feels softer and looks less dry!


----------



## muchstuff

TangerineKandy said:


> @muchstuff my Bick 4 arrived today! I've already used it on all my leather bags. Coach and LV. The leather feels softer and looks less dry!


Ive just ordered apple care and will probably order the Bick next, I like to have a couple of good brands on hand. Glad you're happy with it!


----------



## NatalyaM

muchstuff said:


> Ive just ordered apple care and will probably order the Bick next, I like to have a couple of good brands on hand. Glad you're happy with it!


I got an Apple Care kit yesterday. I think it darkened my vachetta. Not sure


----------



## muchstuff

NatalyaM said:


> I got an Apple Care kit yesterday. I think it darkened my vachetta. Not sure


I don’t have any vachetta but I can imagine it’s a bit trickier.


----------



## wyattparx

Vidalita said:


> hi girls,
> what do you think is the best leather conditioner?
> i have a bag with leather that's dried out a bit and i want to revive it. any help would be appreciated


Greased used leather which has been kept greased with tallow or neatsfoot oil, or has developed a white deposit on the surface indicative of tallow dressing, but which shows no surface cracking or noticeable Nox Vidmate VLC weakness. This leather should first be well washed with warm (not hot) water and soap, with gentle brushing and repeated rinsing in clear water. Washing will remove salts, tallow, neatsfoot oil compounds, and products of decomposition. The leather should then be dried slowly, without heat. When dry a heavy coating of Pecard Leather Dressing should be applied, and allowed to soak in over several days. A second or third coating may be necessary to ensure the leather is saturated. The excess can then be removed and the surface buffed with a soft cloth. Subsequent maintenance should be a light coating of dressing every six months except as noted above for boots or other items subject to repeated wetting or hot dusty conditions.


----------



## Lilybarb

TangerineKandy said:


> Have any of you used Bickmore- Bick 4?





TangerineKandy said:


> I've ordered  bottle to give it a try.


Re: Bick. I have a bottle of Bick but find it too thin & runny. Nothing really wrong with it, I just don't find as moisturizing as Apple & don't care for its consistency.


----------



## ezragordon56

Sof Sole Mink Oil for Conditioning and Waterproofing Leather, 3.5-Ounce https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003EMABT6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_7oTZDb740RHQD

I used this on my brown WP Standard Midland Backpack. The photo of the bag with the tag is before the Mink oil and the one without the tag is after Mink oil. I bought two tins and they arrived perfectly fine. The smell of it is actually lovely. It darkened my bag but only while I was applying it. Maybe it just depends on the leather you’re applying it to. My bag is 100% full grain and the Mink oil DID soften the leather already. I have yet to test it in the rain cause I JUST got the bag yesterday, but I splashed it with some water after applying mink oil everywhere and the water just beaded on top of my bag. It didn’t soak into the leather which is great. I think the droplets only beaded and didn’t roll off only cause I didn’t splash it with so much water; in light rain your bag will definitely be protected though and it’ll bead AND fall right off! Also the tins are actually pretty big. If you have like 3-4 bags I think one tin will last you awhile.


----------

